
Ask HN: What makes IT certificates more valuable than most programmer certs? - ccajas
Generally speaking, when people discuss IT certificates the are usually seen as a good thing to have for IT jobs. When people discuss programmer certificates, though, they tend to say that they don&#x27;t hold water, or worse, it&#x27;s a waste of your money. So what generally is wrong with programming certs? Or rather, why are they perceived as not valuable?
======
dozzie
> when people discuss IT certificates the are usually seen as a good thing to
> have for IT jobs

Are they? Which certificates exactly? The only ones that come to my mind are
Red Hat's, Cisco's, and Oracle's (for the database), and only the high level
ones are conveying any sort of proficiency.

------
757362
Developer certifications: If you can code, do you really need them?
[https://techbeacon.com/developer-certifications-friend-or-
fo...](https://techbeacon.com/developer-certifications-friend-or-foe)

The 4 most in-demand programming languages
[https://www.creativebloq.com/advice/the-4-most-in-demand-
pro...](https://www.creativebloq.com/advice/the-4-most-in-demand-programming-
languages)

15 Top-Paying IT Certifications for 2018 [https://www.globalknowledge.com/us-
en/content/articles/top-p...](https://www.globalknowledge.com/us-
en/content/articles/top-paying-certifications/)

